# Polly's 1st real life lesson



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm so sad. I found out today that not everyone loves me. Some can be mean. Some can be violent. I used to think the downstairs was fun - a happy place to explore and play. :kittyturn
I used to like coming out of my room. Not anymore. Maddie growls and hisses at me and Lacey Mae (that snit) actually swatted me! :? I ran upstairs as fast as my itty bitty legs could carry me! I may never, ever come out of this happy room again. Maybe. At least I know momma loves me. :love2


View attachment 67666


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

POOR BABY!!!! 
She really looks like she's been dealt a horrible blow.
Don't worry Polly, they just haven't had a chance to really get to know you. Just be patient, I'm sure it won't be long before they see what a sweet little darling you are!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I told Polly has a home in the Happy Cat Room at Chez Marcia for as long as she likes. She can be a big sister to all the itty bitty-er kittens we foster from here on out!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh poor Polly, she looks so sad. It must be so confusing when you come out of the Happy Room and meet the old folks who don't bounce around like the others.
She is such a cutie


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Awww, LOL, she looks so bemused, poor baby. Old folks tend to be cranky as a matter of course, Polly. Best to stick close to the "Happy Kitty Room." lol


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I think she looks like, "I hope Mama comes up here soon so I can get some :heartand give some kisses......"


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

It must be tough to be an energetic kitten living with grumpy old ladies!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

LOL...thanks all for the good laughs!

Polly is such a cutie and she is going to be the envy of everyone...she gets to go in BOTH areas of the house.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

MowMow said:


> I think she looks like, "I hope Mama comes up here soon so I can get some :heartand give some kisses......"


I did MowMow!! I gave her lots of cuddles and kisses! When I go in the room she climbs up on my chest and snoozes on my, er - well, pillows! ;-)

I can't move and certainly can't leave until she wakes up! :grin: She is not unhappy staying in the room. Between the old grumps downstairs and the fall down the hallway stairwell she's probably pretty happy to stay in her happy room. She NEVER gets hissed at in there!

rcat


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

That face!!!!!! Sooo cute!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I have to say that when I first read this I thought you were talking about something that happened to you, Marcia! Then, I realized it was about Polly. I had a big laugh at myself! Poor Polly, she will get over it eventually.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm really doing a good job winning foster momma's heart! Momma finally figured out that I like cuddles and kisses _before_ breakfast!! She puts the food down and everyone except me goes head first into it. I sit and stare at her for cuddles and she scoops me up and snuggles and kisses me all over my face and head and coos at me and I will purr really loud and only after that will I eat.

:luv

Momma said I had a grof spurt cuz I gained over a pound in 2 weeks! yea for me.

I still don't want to leave the Happy Room but maybe when I get bigger. I'm almost a whole 3 pounds now!! :yellbounce


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

I love that post. Whoever gets her as part of their family is darn lucky


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Poor wittle thing!! Yes, the world is a mean, cruel world. Especially the cat world, with all sorts of crabby, mean older cats.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Sweet little Polly. You bring such joy to your Mommy.

There is nothing better than affectionate kitten kisses and face bumps.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

and lip nibbles!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

*My Happy Room days are numbered!*

Momma really messed things up for me today! She brought home a momma kitty with 4 two week old kittens. She calls them her T batch: Toto the mom, Tessa, Tyra, Toby and Tommy. Ugh. This means I'm gonna have to transition to the bottom part of the house with those crabby old cats down there. :fust

View attachment 69329


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

i hope she gets to run around soon


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

My foster momma is SO smart!! She came up with a list of things about me to tell any potential new momma or dad:

1. I NEVER cover my poop :wiggle
2. I drool when I get really lovey :wiggle
3. I'm a chronic sneezer :wiggle
4. I have bowed front legs :wiggle
5. My ears are always dirty :wiggle

Momma said that she wants anyone that even might be REMOTELY interested in me to be well aware of all my wonderful qualities!! :lol:


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Sounds more like Momma wants to indirectly scare off any potential new Momma or Dad! I think your Momma (foster...haha) has a real soft spot for you and if you just crank up the Polly-attraction juices (and, maybe, make a tiny bit of effort with the old grouchies downstairs), Momma will be keeping you!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Foster Momma says that NO ONE on earth can love me more than her!! She's been letting all of us run around all of the upstairs when the old grouches are up there too. It's fun with more brudders and sisters to run and play all over the place. We get the old cranks riled up but they are getting used to us and don't get so upset anymore. Except Jack - he bopped me on my head today when I slid into him!

BIG NEWS!! I weigh 3 whole pounds today so Momma said I can get fixed now. I didn't know I was broken.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Poor baby. The odd thing is that here it is the oldest lady (and she can do serious grumpy when she wants) who is always the sweetest with youngsters - not just itty-bitty kittens but anything up to a couple of years old.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Momma says I'm getting SO big!

View attachment 70257


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

View attachment 70265


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Her green eyes are so striking!

I bet she'd love to stay there and be a surrogate mom to all the kittens coming into the foster room!


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

She is beautiful.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

She is so cute. She looks just like my nieces cat Mittens. We have no idea why she named her Mittens....all of her legs are white, lol. It's funny sometimes when you let kids name pets. That is how I ended up with a cat named Taffy, a 10 year old named him  

She's super cute!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

So, so gorgeous!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

howsefrau32 said:


> It's funny sometimes when you let kids name pets. That is how I ended up with a cat named Taffy, a 10 year old named him


Too true. My co worker has a blue (as in Russian Blue) cat named...Ginger. I always laugh when I see a picture of her.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I was alright at naming things as a kid...and then we got Muffin, lol.

Sir Fuzz Muffin Naughty-Paws Underfoot *my last name*

Ah, things you do as a joke with foster kittens. *sigh*

*note to foster people* Don't pick silly names for kittens so that you don't keep them...it backfires and you look reaaallly silly picking up meds at the pharmacy for Fuzz Muffin Smith (or w/e my last name is  )


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

MowMow said:


> Too true. My co worker has a blue (as in Russian Blue) cat named...Ginger. I always laugh when I see a picture of her.


Yep, we had an orange tabby named Blue recently at the shelter. Go figure.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

librarychick said:


> I was alright at naming things as a kid...and then we got Muffin, lol.
> 
> Sir Fuzz Muffin Naughty-Paws Underfoot *my last name*
> 
> ...


 Ugh, this ^. Why do you think I have a cat named _Choco-cat_? I just needed a name to give the vet when I first took her in, and Choco-cat was the stupid pet name I'd been babbling at her; I didn't think it would stick!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

HA!! One of my foster babies is called Choco-late! I call her Choco and have often thought of you when I say her name! Her new momma is going to call her Coco! That's the beauty of foster names, they usually get changed. About 1/2 of my names get changed sometimes for the worse, sometimes (as in this case) for the better!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

librarychick said:


> you look reaaallly silly picking up meds at the pharmacy for Fuzz Muffin Smith (or w/e my last name is  )


Yes. The last time I had to get meds for Mow from the pharmacy it was for Sir Utu Rah MowMow 'Smith'....


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I used to have a cat named Stinky, and I always thought that was embarrassing. I did not name him, my boyfriend at the time did. It is always awkward when the put the embarrassing name with your last name. My sister has a cat named Little Dummy, I know, sounds mean, but trust me, he is very loved. My own cat Stephano, I personally think is a stupid cat name, but my teenager (the one who named Taffy) named him after a youtube gaming guy that has a good luck charm that is a cat named Stephano that shows up to help him when he is struggling. But I still feel silly when I take him to the vet. I've never met another Stephano. Another win for my daughter and her wacky cat names. I've never met another Arwen either, she picked that one from Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I heard momma telling dad that if I were to make nice with Coco she would be more inclined to keep me. Easy enough. Done. I actually am not afraid of her anymore now that she lets us run all over the house! Coco does not bother me at all!

View attachment 70273


View attachment 70281


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

They sure look cute together. Polly is such a cutie pie. Maybe they will be besties after Polly grows up.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Well what a snit! I tried to make nice with super grump Maddie - even going so far as to try to give her a kiss on the nose and what do I get in return? - a BIG SWAT ACROSS THE HEAD! :crying Luckily momma was right there to yell at stupid ole' Maddie. :mrgreen: 

I didn't hang around to find out what happened next cuz I ran upstairs and decided I'd had enough of downstairs to last me the rest of the day.....
or at least until momma sits down again down there! :neutral:


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Momma bought a way cool remote controlled mouse from the store! I LOVE it!, but the cranky old folks here could care less. They just sit and look at it when it's zipping all over the floor. Even when it runs right up into their wazoo they just sit and look at her like she's a bonehead. OK with me, cuz momma laughs and laughs as the other kitten Kendall bats at it and baby Khloe runs from it but me? - I walk fearlessly right up to it and pick it up in my teeth and try to kill it with bunny kicks. :wiggle


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Please, post of video! I think Polly is what your household cats needed! She is a born performer, entertaining you and your crew.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! I second, a video of Fearless Polly "killing" her mousie!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

*I'm not sure about all this....*

momma has really gone and messed stuff up for me lately!! :x

Tuesday she took the T babies in to the shelter for their first shots and came home with 3 MORE kids. Ugh. Just when I was getting used to the way things were being run here she goes and confused me. Which isn't hard. :roll:

I was ok with the new guys but then on Thursday Khloe and Kendall went to get fixed. I didn't knowed they were broke, but the worst part is they NEVER CAME BACK. :sad:

I miss my buddies - I was pretty lost last night. Momma locked me out of the Happy Room so the momma and T babies could roam around safely. The new kids were locked in a cages. I slept with momma most of the night which was nice but I miss my buddies. :crying

I'm trying to make nice with 2 of the new kids but one is a hissy girl and the other is a scardie boy. The third is only 1 month old and can't even play. Not much fun at all.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I totally missed this thread. LOVE Polly's posts, and that first picture...can you imagine anything sweeter than that face?!!! :luv

Well, Miss Polly, you're doing such a good job adjusting to all these changes! Remember that you were scared once too...when the two new kittens get used to being there, I bet you'll have two new friends who'll play with you, and you'll all have lots of fun driving your Momma crazy!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What a week this has been! First my buddies Khloe and Kendall left and didn't even pack any bags. They must be gone for good cuz momma lets me sleep with her now in the BIG BED now. 

I LOVE to chase her toes under the covers and climb all over daddy's face and momma's shoulders and neck for about 2 hours when we all go to bed. I'm always careful to give lots of kisses and tickles!! Beds are for fun but they like to sleep too much. It's so much FUN to be put on the floor over and over again so I can jump up again and start all over. :mrgreen: 

Momma giggles when I kiss her face all over and sniff her ears which makes daddy complain that it's BED TIME and he has to go to work in the morning!! What a grump but I know he likes his share of kisses, too. Daddy has a furry chest that I like to wiggle around on and a scruffy face that feels SO good on my chin! :wiggle

I like living here with them on the BIG BED but I wish they'd play more! Momma keeps saying it's going to be a looonnnng year before I'm growed up and sleep more. :wink:


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Momma brought me to the vet today to talk about my sneezing. :thumb
Momma wants all the i's dotted and t's crossed before she adopts me for real next Wednesday! She wants to wait till Wednesday because that is the day that seniors get a discount! :deal Miss Vet Doctor said my super sneezing must be allergies cuz I'm never sick or maybe it could be asthma. Wedunno. Miss Vet Doctor said it would not hurt to put me on a regimen of Doxycycline just to be sure it's not a buggy. :wiggle

All the other cats like me well enough and I LOVE sleeping with momma and daddy at night. Last night momma was happy because I slept all night and didn't wake her up once!!  I spend less and less time in the Happy Room because the new kittens wanna hiss at me. Makes me mad cuz I don't have any mean bones in me. :x


----------

